# X-Trail 2.2di oil filter



## Andy Xtrail (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi All, 
Recently tried changing the oil on our T30 X-trail 2003 2.2di and came a bit stuck on the oil filter, can anyone tell me how to remove the oil filter casing, does it need a specialist tool and if so what do I need and where can I get it from?

I have a copy of the workshop CD but it doesn't mention what tool is required and cant find any references on-line

Any further DIY servicing tips for this model would also be gratefully received

Thanks
Andy


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Get a standard oil filter wrench that's shaped like a cup with notches. The size is 64.3 mm ID.


----------

